# Caribbean fly fishing vacation ideas



## nealwing (Feb 15, 2010)

I am looking to plan a trip to somewhere in the Caribbean/Belize/Honduras area. I would like to target tarpon, snook, bonefish, permit, etc. The one caveat is that I don't have my own fly gear + tackle so I will need the resort or guide to outfit me.

Any suggestions?

Neal


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Several of the camps in Belize have tackle available. El Pescador in Belize has tarpon, lots of bonefish and permit and, a little bit farther to the south, Belize River Lodge has the three plus some snook. 

If you feel daring, there are ways to fish Cuba. I don't have any experience in Honduras but a good place to look for all of these spots is on DanBlanton.com. Start by searching and then, if you need additional info, post a thread. 

Have a good trip.


----------



## Trout Laguna (Aug 31, 2007)

Ambergris cay has lots of bones, some tarpon and reportedly has lots of permit. Don't know if I caught the weather wrong or what, but didnt see a tarpon. all in all a very enjoy able trip


----------



## gjake999 (Sep 15, 2010)

*trip*

CONSIDER PESCA MAYA IN THE YUCATAN---IF THE WIFE IS GOING A COUPLE DAYS IN CANCUN THEN ON TO A GREAT FLY FISHING DESTINATION--IF YOU ARE GOING IN LATE SUMMER THEY MAY HAVE DISCOUNT TRIPS--BE FORWARNED THAT SINGLE FLYFISHERMAN PAY A 25-30% PREMIUM BECAUSE THEY ARE NOT SHARING THE ROOM/BOAT


----------



## Huachele (Apr 19, 2009)

For the super grand slam Boca Paila just south of Cancun is your best bet. You Can book through Frontiers. The Palometa Club, Grand Slam Club, and Casa Viejo Chac plus others in Punta Allen would be my next choice. Theybare in Punta Allen, a 3 hour drive from Cancun. Finally in mexico is casa blanca. They all can supply the gear you will need.

In Belize i recommend George Bradley out of San Pedro on ambergris caye [email protected] Not sure but i think he has gear. Or Abner Marine, I know he has gear, [email protected]. There is also El pescador lodge. You wont have too many shots at snook but i have caughtbthem there.

Bruce Leslie out of Placencia is incredible. Fishes sun up to sun down. Hjis boat is actually called Sundowner. [email protected] Contact him regarding equipment. Mainly Permit. You will have to work for tarpon. He'll put you on bones if you want.

Finally in Belize is Garbutt Brothers Lodge in Punta Gorda. 99% permit. You have to travel for bones. You can find tarpon and snook in the rivers. Book through yellowdog.


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

If a stay in Cancun is in your travel plans, you can fish Isla Blanca, which is about an hour drive to the north. Most of the guides will pick you up / drop you off at your hotel. You'll find bonefish, permit, snook, tarpon and other species available and, the prices are reasonable.


----------



## Redfish81 (Mar 31, 2009)

I went to Abergris Caye last May for family vacation and fished 2 days with Wilber Marin. He was a good guide and put us on lots of bones, he worked hard poling, pointing out fish and relocating. He's been there forever and knew the water. We took our own gear so I don't know if he provides any. I think he charged $250 a day.
El Pescador is a large guide/outfitter on the island. I went by there place and everything was top notch. Nice rods, gear and rooms. I don't know there prices but you pay for their services.


----------



## MarkA70 (May 3, 2011)

*Go to El Pescador!*

El Pescador is THE PLACE!!! It is for the fisherman, truly hard to describe the wonderful experience on and off the water you will have. We went last year for 10 days and are heading back in July for ten days. You will absolutely love it. Use 
*Denise Schreiber*
American West, Cabo & Belize Program Manager
Frontiers International Travel
PO Box 959
Wexford, PA 15090
Phone: 800-245-1950 or 724-935-1577
Fax: 724-935-5388
Email: [email protected]
Website: www.frontierstravel.com
*She is GREAT! *


----------

